# Green Melt Treated Salt delivered NY, CT, RI, MA, NH



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

GREENMELT​Melts Faster/Works Longer/Use Less/Environmentally Preferred/Safer for Concrete
Green Melt Treated Rock Salt (magnesium chloride treated with organic compounds) Order and delivery 24 hours/7 days a week​
Albany, NY $86.00/ton
Springfield, MA $93.00/ton
Utica, NY $93.00/ton
Syracuse, NY $99.00/ton
Hartford, CT $99.00/ton
Poughkeepsie, NY $99.00/ton 
Worcester, MA $99.00/ton
Long Island, NY $106.00/ton
Providence, RI $106.00/ton
Nashua, NH $106.00/ton
Boston, MA $106.00/ton

Please call 774-244-0106 or email [email protected] for order/delivery/samples/msds 
pricing available for other locations upon request


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

kagenewengland;1385316 said:


> GREENMELT​Melts Faster/Works Longer/Use Less/Environmentally Preferred/Safer for Concrete
> Green Melt Treated Rock Salt (magnesium chloride treated with organic compounds) Order and delivery 24 hours/7 days a week​
> Albany, NY $86.00/ton
> Springfield, MA $93.00/ton
> ...


Any one want us to send a sample?


----------



## Ice Le$$ (Nov 14, 2011)

You say safer on concrete.. You should know by now, as a supplier, that out of na/ca/mg mgcl is the most destructive on concrete. What does the organic side of the product come from? Do you have anywhere I could get a chemical analysis or could you send me one to review?

Thanks


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*Safer for concrete*



Ice Le$$;1392905 said:


> You say safer on concrete.. You should know by now, as a supplier, that out of na/ca/mg mgcl is the most destructive on concrete. What does the organic side of the product come from? Do you have anywhere I could get a chemical analysis or could you send me one to review?
> 
> Thanks


I think it is important to inform all consumers that ALL chloride based deicers can be corrosive to concrete and steel when over applied, even the Ice Ban 250 that you sell under the name IB5050. In fact we have used and sold Ice Ban in the past as well as Magic and our GreenMelt, Magic Salt, Ice Ban and all other liquid treated salts, whether calcium or magnesium based, are still corrosive when over applied and are all very similar as far as effectiveness (eutectic temp, corrosiveness etc..) Unless someone is using CMA or another chloride free alternative, which are almost always cost prohibitive, there is some risk involved when material is over applied. As someone who produces and sells ice melt products I am sure you would agree. We use the term safer for concrete because our product, as well as your product Ice Ban, Magic Salt, Geomelt, Thawrox and any other ones I did not mention, are safer to use on concrete than either pure sodium chloride (rock salt) or using straight liquid magnesium or calcium. If you or anyone else would like more information please feel free to call us anytime 774-244-0106.


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

Where can I go to check out your product?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

ANA Proscapes;1393864 said:


> Where can I go to check out your product?


We store it in Worcester, Ma and Albany, NY; We could also mail you a sample


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

is this the same product as green ways plus


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

grnstripes;1403481 said:


> is this the same product as green ways plus


this is our own product we have been marketing since 2007 and i don't think any one under us has sold this as green ways plus


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

just asked there is a green ways plus out of new jersy and one of the plants they 
get it from is albany NY
there product is corn based

what is your price for 275 gallon totes?
do you have spec sheets / msds ?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

grnstripes;1403750 said:


> just asked there is a green ways plus out of new jersy and one of the plants they
> get it from is albany NY
> there product is corn based
> 
> ...


We have a similar product using corn/agricultural with mag chloride, but also offer a low phosphorus product with a different corrosion inhibitor
we will send you msds in the morning; do you have an email you would prefer us to use


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Is Green Melt Safe for Wood decks and Composite decking? i have a client that would like me to spread it on her deck so her pups wont slip and so that her kids can use the hot tube. she has a composite deck in the back yard and a cedar deck in the front,


----------



## Ice Le$$ (Nov 14, 2011)

I was still wondering if you could let us know what the "organic compounds" are. Is it beet juice? Is it corn syrup? Is greenmelt just mgcl with coloring/dye like SWP's product?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

kagenewengland;1405116 said:


> We have a similar product using corn/agricultural with mag chloride, but also offer a low phosphorus product with a different corrosion inhibitor
> we will send you msds in the morning; do you have an email you would prefer us to use


As stated above...


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

welder1122;1417380 said:


> Is Green Melt Safe for Wood decks and Composite decking? i have a client that would like me to spread it on her deck so her pups wont slip and so that her kids can use the hot tube. she has a composite deck in the back yard and a cedar deck in the front,


This product should be fine on decking, but you should be careful with the pets because of the chlorides.


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Same prices for 2012-13 season?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

What would be your minimum amount in bulk delivered to Poughkeepsie?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

same prices this season and our minimum would be +or- 32.5 tons in order to honor the price as listed


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Do you mean 22.5 tons? Dot will lock you up and throw away the key hauling 32.5


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

leigh;1537597 said:


> Do you mean 22.5 tons? Dot will lock you up and throw away the key hauling 32.5


Sorry leigh we were responding to skull finder's request for delivery to NY. In NY we run 117,000 lbs gross with a type 9 overweight permit using a 7 axle truck/trailer combination. In your state Connecticut we typically run a 4 axle straight truck grossing @ 76,500 lbs because 80,000 lbs is Connecticut;s max for a truck/trailer.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

kagenewengland;1537559 said:


> same prices this season and our minimum would be +or- 32.5 tons in order to honor the price as listed


Thanks--let me look into some logistics and crunch some numbers.If your product is stored outside under a tarp,will it harden and if so app.how long before it does?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

kagenewengland;1539092 said:


> Sorry leigh we were responding to skull finder's request for delivery to NY. In NY we run 117,000 lbs gross with a type 9 overweight permit using a 7 axle truck/trailer combination. In your state Connecticut we typically run a 4 axle straight truck grossing @ 76,500 lbs because 80,000 lbs is Connecticut;s max for a truck/trailer.


That makes sense! We've had ny truckers come down to ct to haul away oil impacted soil and those guys were nuts !They would roll off job sites at well over 100k lbs and take back roads to the boarder! That would be some ticket!.Hope you have good winter!


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

tuney443;1539148 said:


> Thanks--let me look into some logistics and crunch some numbers.If your product is stored outside under a tarp,will it harden and if so app.how long before it does?


Just like anything else it will freeze up if you let it get wet; otherwise I think you should be fine.


----------



## MisterSnow (Jan 16, 2014)

*GreenMelt sample*



kagenewengland;1392702 said:


> Any one want us to send a sample?


 I would like a sample of your GrennMelt to test on walkways for residential areas. If its as effective as you claim, I will purchase approximately 30 tons for use in my company's snow/ice management contract.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Is there still green melt available ?? I'm in Connecticut and would take a couple tri axles or semi's depending how you ship


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

welder1122;1417380 said:


> Is Green Melt Safe for Wood decks and Composite decking? i have a client that would like me to spread it on her deck so her pups wont slip and so that her kids can use the hot tube. she has a composite deck in the back yard and a cedar deck in the front,


try bare ground on the decks,[email protected]$65 a 5 gal container from sears last time I bought it


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

BillyRgn;1756818 said:


> Is there still green melt available ?? I'm in Connecticut and would take a couple tri axles or semi's depending how you ship


Hello,
Sorry, we longer have any more Green Melt. We are selling straight salt.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Just wanted to bring up an old post. We are running greenmelt this year for $5.00 more a ton than originally posted. Thx


----------

